# Thank you forum!



## Chrisr7688 (May 5, 2017)

I just wanted to Thank everyone who has contributed to the vast amount of knowledge and shared experience on this forum. I have successfully created my first button, after a few mistakes and Jumping the gun before I was ready I finally have it down and If it wasn't for Everyone here It would never have happened! so sincerely thank you to everyone. And as a side note to the new guys Studying and using the search feature will get you there, but you have to work for it and pay attention, read hoke's book and search the forum! Everything your curious about has been asked a million times and its out there. When you get your first positive Stannous test it's like christmas morning as a kid! and just wait until that brown powder turns into a button! Ever better! anyways thank you everyone!


----------



## kurtak (May 5, 2017)

Chrisr7688 said:


> I just wanted to Thank everyone who has contributed to the vast amount of knowledge and shared experience on this forum. I have successfully created my first button,



Per the underline; - 8) Awesome --- but we want to see a picture :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Tndavid (May 5, 2017)

We don't believe you without photographic evidence :wink:


----------



## Chrisr7688 (May 5, 2017)

5 grams, twice refined from roughly 2 pounds of mil spec pins in the sulfuric cell. AR dropped with smb melted on a spud.

My second button is on its way after i finish the rinses. During the first wash after the 2nd refinement I noticed the boiling rinse water turn yellowish so i tested with stannous and sure enough it partially went back into solution so I re-dropped it with smb and all seems well. This is the 2nd refining of this powder and I guess boiling water activated some excess nitric left over? The feedstock was ceramic cpus.


----------



## Chrisr7688 (May 5, 2017)

Having some difficulties posting images correctly. Hmmm, The images posted backwards. The button is from the top of the post. The powder and smb dropping if from ceramic cpus in progress. Sorry for the mix up


----------



## Chrisr7688 (May 5, 2017)

kurtak said:


> Chrisr7688 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to Thank everyone who has contributed to the vast amount of knowledge and shared experience on this forum. I have successfully created my first button,
> ...


 picture is up!


----------



## glorycloud (May 5, 2017)

Yeah, posting pictures here is kinda back-asswards. You have to load the one you
want last first and the one you want first last. 8)


----------



## Chrisr7688 (May 5, 2017)

glorycloud said:


> Yeah, posting pictures here is kinda back-asswards. You have to load the one you
> want last first and the one you want first last. 8)


 Ahh I see... How do i keep the file name hidden? I went to add file, then add to line between the Img/img brackets.


----------



## Chrisr7688 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## anachronism (May 5, 2017)

Hey that's gotta feel good


----------



## Chrisr7688 (May 5, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Hey that's gotta feel good


Yeah!  It's pretty amazing how everything just suddenly clicks and you don't have to run to search for an answer so often. It's like a puzzle or a game if you will. with a nice shiney prize at the end. it's called Remove the base metal's! Knowing whats Soluble under what condition is the ticket! I finally got my wife to stop telling me " Your wasting your time!" or "You didn't go to school to be a chemist for a reason" haha


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 5, 2017)

Chrisr7688 said:


> I finally got my wife to stop telling me " Your wasting your time!"



It's funny how they change their tune a bit once you drop that chunk of shiny into their little palm!!

Nice job Chrisr7688!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 6, 2017)

Chris, for some help on posting images take a look through the Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum thread.

Dave


----------

